
Elizabeth Warren's Banking Sector Napalm - howard941
https://thereformedbroker.com/2019/07/21/elizabeth-warrens-banking-sector-napalm/
======
BentFranklin
She's the only one saying what needs to be said. Those bankers can go get
honest jobs.

~~~
rayiner
I wonder who gets to decide what is an "honest job." And how many of those
people would consider much of tech to be "honest jobs."

------
marmadukester39
Awesome. Good for her.

------
867567838694
Warren has a proven track record of being a complete moron when it comes to
the economy and is a guaranteed trip to economic disaster.

~~~
supercanuck
Your effort here is poor. Do better next time.

~~~
dang
Please don't respond to a bad comment with another bad comment. That just
makes the thread even worse. That's why the site guidelines ask you to flag
instead of replying.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

------
PKop
Another smart position from Warren (again, relating to her understanding of
how the financial sector has an outsized prominence in our economy):

Devalue the (overvalued) US dollar:

[https://www.nytimes.com/2019/06/16/opinion/elizabeth-
warren-...](https://www.nytimes.com/2019/06/16/opinion/elizabeth-warren-
dollar.html)

A common concern of vast swaths of middle America which appeals to both Trump
voters and potential Warren voters is loss of industrial capacity / jobs /
people / and stagnant wages. A huge cause of that (arguably orders of
magnitude more than "free trade"/tariffs issues) is the imbalance of running
the reserve currency and our dependance on capital inflows (bond market & wall
street) to fund our trade deficit.

Either we run a super strong reserve currency and have a financialized
economy, or we close the trade deficit. We can't have both. But choosing to
have a large capital account surplus and huge trade deficit is making a choice
who the winners and who the losers are. It would be nice if more policy
debates centered on that dynamic.

Trade deficit / reserve currency tensions:

[https://qz.com/1266044/why-does-the-us-run-a-trade-
deficit-t...](https://qz.com/1266044/why-does-the-us-run-a-trade-deficit-to-
maintain-the-dollars-privileged-position/)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Triffin_dilemma](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Triffin_dilemma)

